# Left Front-End Rattle/Clunk noise problem



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm hoping to figure out what is the problem on my 91 Maxima SE.
When driving at any speed, there's a very noticeable rattle in the front end on drivers side. It sounds like something has a lot of play in it and I can feel the vibration from this rattle/clunking if I put my foot on the foot rest pad by the firewall. The problem has gotten progresively worse over the past few weeks. The CV Joints and axle have already been replaced. It's nothing to do with the breaks, so I'm thinking it may be the strut or strut bearing/mount assembly. Anyone have any suggestions on how to determine what exactly is wrong or has experienced the same problem?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

You may want to check the sway bar endlink bushings, mine was broken and caused a terrible rattle over road bumps...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Silly me, I didn't do enough testing. I guess I was close with strut mount assembly. It turned out that the Center nut on the strut (under rubber cap) was loose. I tightened that sucker up and added some lock tight. Rattle dissapeared!


----------

